# Where are you from?



## kev mac (7/7/15)

I'm really curious to find how many different countries are represented on the forum.Any other Yanks out there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3FVape (7/7/15)

From China and very happy be here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (7/7/15)

From the land of milk and guinness.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jayden01 (7/7/15)

From the hometown of watermelon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AndreFerreira (7/7/15)

From the country of braai vleis and biltong

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

I'm convinced I'm not of this earth and my home is somewhere around this constellation...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/7/15)

"from our fathers balls sir!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/15)

Banana Province!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (7/7/15)

@RevnLucky7 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Egyptian_creation_myths#Heliopolis


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/7/15)

Mike said:


> @RevnLucky7 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Egyptian_creation_myths#Heliopolis



Okay I've figured it out. 

I'm Osiris!


----------



## andro (7/7/15)

Italy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matt (7/7/15)

Netherlands

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vapegerm (7/7/15)

Aus Germany

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (7/7/15)

vapegerm said:


> Aus Germany


same...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

johan said:


> From the land of milk and guinness.


Loving that guiness

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm convinced I'm not of this earth and my home is somewhere around this constellation...
> 
> View attachment 30807


What a lineup !


----------



## johan (7/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I'm convinced I'm not of this earth and my home is somewhere around this constellation...
> 
> View attachment 30807



Ha-ha, another guy with a short one .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (7/7/15)

I'm from the seventh realm of hell mwahahaha


----------

